# Found an injured pigeon



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok so I know Pigeons are considered a pest to most but would you ignore one flapping around on a main road? Me niether!

Well we found this little bird on Sunday obviously struck by a car. No signs of blood anywhere which is good. We took him home and put him in a box in the garage with some hay to keep warm, water and bird seed. Then yesterday it was stood up so we thought to put it out in the back garden and see what happend. It wondered about no problem but did not attempt to fly. So we put him back in the garage but this time tipped the box on its side so it could get in and out and today it seems to be walking around in the garage and we think it has eaten and drank.

Now...one of its wings appears to be sitting higher than the other so am wondering if it is broken and if so should we attempt to fix it???? After speaking to my vet they say we can take it down no problem and they'll monitor it for a few days, but if the wing is broke they would probs pts.

We have found a few things online about helping a bird with a broken wing and it doesnt seem all that complex. Here is the best page we found... Austin Birds - Fixing Broken Wings

Seeing as we are a rabbit type family I thought we should post in here for any views or advice bird people may be able to give us :smile:

Perhaps we should have just left it but us being a pair of softys we decided to try and help.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

phone your call wildlife rescue,they will give it the best chance,and won`t pts unless they reall have to


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

sorry to say pige didnt make it. we had all good intentions but I think it was either a heart attack or something along those lines due to me trying to hold it to assess it's wings or, that when I let go it tried to scurry away in a panic and I think it hit it's head on something in the garage, seconds later it's legs appeared to go and it was struggling/fitting. so we wrapped it in a towell for the last seconds poor thing

sickened, we tried to do good by something and this happens...perhaps we should'nt have taken it home in the first place.


----------

